# Women, what attracts you to a man?



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> Hi,
> I like a pair of strong hands that can grip me hard during sex. *laugh* I like shapely and slender fingers, though I have seen more squarish hands that are gorgeous. Hands are under-rated, but they are very sensual. I like how they feel on my skin, and all the things that can be done with them like massages and so on. Plus, he works hard with those hands which makes me love them even more.
> 
> It's not that I like huge hands, it's mostly about shapely fingers and a medium-sized hand is fine. I like it when a guy touches me and his hands are warm; it feels great in the winter, especially. I just eroticize hands, that's all!
> ...


lol, k I'm doing this to tease. (not in a bad way):mellow:










lol, sorry the picture isn't great my cam on my laptop is meh....

Edited for a better lit picture.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Izabella said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want to be a thread where women can also say what they like at a man.
> 
> ...


*What really attracts me to a man*;

Socially modest, has fair personal values, intuitively idealistic, imaginative, ability to admit his own flaws (in a cute way), sensitive, responsible, conscient-driven, spiritual, has good energy/good vibe, excellent listener.

*Do you show/tell him?*;

Yes

*What is a turn off?*;

Arrogance and emotional manipulation.

*What is a turn on?*;

Humbleness.

*What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you;*

If we've already liked and known each other enough..I just want him to be himself and me to be myself.

My needs are simple sometimes, I'm a non conformist in a few ways when it comes to a good relationship in my view, but I need a guy with purity in his heart.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

uhoh said:


> has his shit together.
> the way he sees the world.
> self-respect. integrity. not a pussy.
> 6', 195lbs. hubba hubba.


@uhoh a pussy is someone who runs away from his/her problems instead of facing them.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> @uhoh a pussy is someone who runs away from his/her problems instead of facing them.


I think she already knows that, seeing as she used the term.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I think she already knows that, seeing as she used the term.


no sir, she does not know that. trust me. lol.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> bengalcat, I forgot all about the nice hands. Oh my God, I love men with shapely hands (the slender fingers can be so sensual!). Way too Sexy! I have a hand fetish. I can get so enamoured by a man's hands.roud:It's such a turn-on.:blushed::blushed:


I have more of an ''eyes fetish'' :crazy:

I melt more easily from an intense gaze rather than a touch.


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

*What really attracts you at a man. Not only for a relationship, also for sex or just wanting to flirt.*
Mental stability, frankness, compassion, says "thank you", warmth, goofiness. Physically? Kind face, warm smile, good posture. Not terribly picky about looks, honestly...I'm not usually physically attracted to someone until I really get to know them anyway. Hence, I've never found empirically good-looking douchebags to be attractive.

*Do you show/tell him?*
I'm not a casual sex kind of gal, but in my current relationship, I make sure he knows how much he's loved and appreciated (and desired, of course!)

*What makes you want to try to have sex with him?*
I need that deep emotional bond/connection - I'm a chick, for god's sake! Once I feel comfortable and "safe," then I'm quite frisky. :happy: 

*What is a turn off?*
Arrogance, materialism, rigidity, uncompromising, immaturity, dishonesty, self-entitlement, lack of respect for people (especially when based on a person's income, social status, occupation, etc). Oh, and if we're going purely physical: back hair. Copious amounts of back hair.

*What is a turn on?*
Goofiness, great culinary skills, great kissing skills. Plus all the things I listed under the first question.

*What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you.* 
Hmm..I don't know...I don't usually get "hit on" that often (or if I do, I'm oblivious to it). But I know what I DON'T like: don't try to impress me with how much money you make, or what kind of car you drive, or what you do for a living - that stuff doesn't faze me. I'd rather you stop "trying" and just talk to me like you would anyone else - it'll put us BOTH at ease.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Where are the "big penis" girls?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

*what attracts you to a man?*

*
the smell of money.

*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> lol, k I'm doing this to tease. (not in a bad way):mellow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should draw a face on your palm. It's huge. That's not really a suggestion, it's a recommendation.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You should draw a face on your palm. It's huge. That's not really a suggestion, it's a recommendation.


It's just the angle and how close I put the computer to it. I actually have smaller hands.


----------



## Charizard (Jan 29, 2011)

*What really attracts you at a man. Not only for a relationship, also for sex or just wanting to flirt.*
Well first off I have to get on with the guy, he has to have a sense of humor and it's nice to have an actual conversation, someone intelligent (I have a thing for nerds) Long hair...its just something I specifically like in a guy, I also really like japanese/chinese guys, I'm not into the traditional manly man, I like them to be slender, waists, hands and eyes are super important, cleanliness is a must too. To be honest I really like guys who look a bit feminine, 'pretty' men as it were, over handsome men, though a nice strong jawline wouldn't be ignored 

*Do you show/tell him?*I'm not really a very confident person so I'd have to feel comfortable enough around the guy, but if I really find him attractive I'd tell him just that.

*What makes you want to try to have sex with him?*Having a bond with that person, knowing they're up for it too, little things like the way they look at me and stuff can help.

*What is a turn off?*Super deep voices, arrogance, the way they talk too, over confidence too, I'd rather the guy be a little shy. Beer bellies, baldness, bad breath, bad hair, bad clothes...I'm rather vain about men. 

*What is a turn on?*Amazing kissing, long hair (like i said before) abs, I like abs, the feel of them and all. Heavy breathing (does that count? I mean, like lusty breathing)
*
What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you. *I dont really like being 'hit on' I try to avoid men who do that kinda thing, I'd rather just have a chat with the guy...if I dont know the guy and he touches me, not matter how innocent I get really awkward about it, I don't like strangers touching me >_< It'd be nice if the guy is really shy about it, then I could handle it I think.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> It's just the angle and how close I put the computer to it. I actually have smaller hands.


I was going to say your fingers looked short, but thought your fingers MAY actually be short and then I would be insulting you and your hand(s). I'm trying to get better at not insulting people.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Izabella said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> Physical :
> I like a man who looks like one. (stature, clothes, attitude)
> ...


Love this list. Very similar. @Izabella. 



pinkrasputin said:


> I'm attracted to stability and confidence. Someone who is refined, yet who has an open mind. A healthy appearance speaks volumes. I like someone who is motivated. Bald men and *salt and pepper hair have always been hot. *However, I've come to believe that it's actually my own mind that makes me attracted to men. Whatever I want to believe about them I will.
> 
> *What is a turn off?* Insecurity, jealousy, overly sappy, drugs, or smoking.


Strongly agree. 




snail said:


> What attracts me? I'm into gentle, humble, compassionate, nurturing, sweet, creative, vulnerable, sensitive, open, supportive, inspirational, authentic, strong-willed, passionate men who are careful with my feelings, but who are naturally that way so they don't have to lie or fake anything in order to avoid hurting me. I would like someone I don't have to lie or be fake in order to avoid hurting, but who is still easily capable of being harmed... just not by me. I like guys who affirm me, who validate my feelings, whose feelings I also consider valid, who appreciate my affirmation of them. I want someone who needs me, and who doesn't mind being needed.
> 
> I usually don't tell someone at first. I might mention a growing interest to my other friends, but not to the guy, until I have established that he might be receptive to my interest. Then I gradually start to give off subtle hints.
> 
> ...


well said. pretty much the same. 



Rez said:


> want(s):
> 
> -be comfortable in his own skin
> 
> ...


Beautifully said. For me:

What attracts you - sincere, kind, gentle, respectful, stable, calm, caring, sympathetic, compassionate, reasonable, attentive, supportive but offers me good advice, likes quiet, knows how to enjoy simple things, etc. 

*Do you show or tell him?* - no
What makes you want to try to have sex with him? we're married and fully committed to each other. no exceptions. pretty much what @snail said. 

*What is a turn off?* arrogance or overconfidence which is often interpreted as confidence, someone who is rushed and forceful, who doesn't know how to enjoy quiet and appreciate calm, or who can't handle emotions or emotional responses, someone who is controlling and self involved, someone who doesn't everything for a joke. Anyone who is dismissive or who believes that everything which doesn't fit into their way of thinking is stupid. 

*What is a turn on?* responsive, careful, respects boundaries and differences, 
What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you? Be calm, relaxed, don't be too talkative, don't try too hard, be gentle, and somewhat attentive, etc.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Dec 18, 2010)

Physical:

an interesting/nontraditional face 
smooth looking skin
tall
nice smile that lights up the eyes
doing something manly like chopping wood or building a fire or something :crazy:

Non-physical:

intelligent
funny
full of energy but still broods
nice
accent 

I love when a guy takes charge with me sexually. I want him to want me and show it. :wink:


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

*What really attracts you at a man. Not only for a relationship, also for sex or just wanting to flirt.
*
The biggest thing for me, is that they have to be assertive. I've tried to date men in the past whom are more subtle, or submissive, and I just can't do it. I am a very strong woman, and I need a man who can stand up to me, otherwise I just feel like I'm leading around a puppy on a leash. I cannot stand it. Grow a pair.

*Do you show/tell him?*

Usually, yes. What could be the worst thing to happen? A no? Oh well at least I tried.

*What makes you want to try to have sex with him?*

Well if I'm interested in him, then I'm going to want to have sex with him. It's not often that I get "interested" in someone, so naturally nature is going to take over on the course of things.

*What is a turn off?*

Rudeness, arrogance, invasiveness, 20 questions about everything, ignorance, gross teeth.

*What is a turn on?*

Kindness, intelligence, competence, drive, ambition, assertiveness, emotionally stable, a strong mind, resilience, and for the physical factors, I'm a sucker for dark hair and dark eyes.

*What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you.*

I like subtle satire while flirting. Call me crazy, but it really turns me on, and get's me to giggling as well. :wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Sexy muscles. I used to not be like that, but now I'm older and can no longer deny what makes me want to have serious sexx with someone. I like a man who works at least as hard on his body as I do. Or maybe I'm watching too much Jersey Shore. Stupid, stupid show.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sexy muscles. I used to not be like that, but now I'm older and can no longer deny what makes me want to have serious sexx with someone. I like a man who works at least as hard on his body as I do. Or maybe I'm watching too much ;ersey Shorw.


So, how was your date? Did he have sexy muscles?


----------



## Mandarr (Feb 5, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I just have to laugh at a lot of the posts in here. Pretty tall order some people have and probably no chance of ever getting it. I guess this is the result of a life of objectifying human beings like cars on a lot. I really wonder how different the individual standards would be if the cultural standards of this time were different.


Sorry, had to do it :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sexy muscles. I used to not be like that, but now I'm older and can no longer deny what makes me want to have serious sexx with someone. I like a man who works at least as hard on his body as I do. Or maybe I'm watching too much ;ersey Shorw.


And just like that you've excluded me forever.


----------



## GracieK (Feb 3, 2011)

Confidence not arrogance or cockiness. He has his act together in life. Priorities.
I love it when a man pursues me and tells me what we are doing next (man it is amazing for me). Of course he does it with a sweet smile and tender direct voice the asks "you okay with that babe?" I know I'm a little weird like that but wow.

If he does not follow through and make me feel like the most beautiful woman in the room when I am with him I lose interest quick. I need 100% loyalty (if we are exclusive) because that is what I give. No co dependency just we love each other and that is "us". 
Still looking for this though... sigh....


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I like polite men, who are slow to judge. 
An imagination would be nice, and an understanding that we won't always get along and we don't always have to be together. 
A man who offers freedom. A listener. 

I don't ask for much. But am always disappointed.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I've yet to see any of this in the topic:

I want to act on my whims! --- But he can't overlook me completely.
I want him to be tall! --- But not too tall.

You know you whine in the opposite direction too, so you might as well add it.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

*Do you show/tell him?*

Nah, I'm not a first move kind of person. I'd rather be subtle and the less subtle he is, the less subtle I become.

*What makes you want to try to have sex with him?*

I'm not a one night stand kind of person so I'd say it would take a lot of affection, commitment, trust and all that. Basically ,just knowing that the person doesn't want or love anybody else the way he would want or love me and knowing that I feel the same. 

*What is a turn off?*

A guy who's too self-centered, who doesn't want to know anything about me or my life and interests. Someone who is too affectionate too quickly without actually getting to know me or not affectionate at all after we do get to know each other. Hearing about other people the guy finds attractive or exes. I can't help it if I'm jealous for no reason >_>. Physically, I'd say never smiling in my company or somebody who works too hard on their appearance.

*What is a turn on?*

Affection (I'm so lame), just knowing the person wants to feel me close ^^. A guy who just smiles and looks down is probably the biggest physical turn on for me. Traits that can be related to being a future good dad are attractive to me. I can't help it, there's a future (waaaay in the future) mom in me and a sense responsability is just hawt. 

*What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you.*

If I'm hitting on him, he should definitely play the game and flirt with me as well. I wouldn't say no to compliments and if we are already in some kind of relationship then compliments should be followed with saying things he would like to do to/with me or of course by actually doing these things. Depends on the situation I believe >_>


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

*Do you show/tell him?* I don't usually make the first move. I first watch to see if he's giving off any signals, then respond accordingly to the manner of which I am attracted to him.
*
What makes you want to try to have sex with him?* I'm not quick with sex, so this wouldn't be a typical attraction thing for me.
*What is a turn off?* Bad chemistry. If it's not there, it's not there. Also, lack of intellectual stimulation whatsoever. If he can't hold a decent conversation, it's not gonna be worth it. Also, if he doesn't sync with me if it were a dancing situation. 
*What is a turn on?* A tad of facial hair, interesting perspective, in sync with me

Nitty gritty:

*Physical:* A tad of facial hair, taller than me (which is not hard, I'm 5'3".), not a twig, husky is all right, but not obese. I like a lil muscle. Dark hair. Nice smile. (no yellow teeth. ew.)

*Personality:* Extroverted or Introverted is fine, because if there's a good thing going it won't matter. I love a good conversation. Something stimulating, something that makes me think different or me wanting to keep talking. Not too rigid, but has a good standpoint. Confident, but not arrogant.

*What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you.*
This is usually the part that all goes downhill - I just want to be kept interested. If that phase is passed, I'd like him to take the lead. Ask what I usually do, what my plans are, if I want to do x on such and such date/time, stuff like that. Surprise me.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> I've yet to see any of this in the topic:
> 
> I want to act on my whims! --- But he can't overlook me completely.
> I want him to be tall! --- But not *too *tall.
> ...


That's the reason of '_too_'.

'_Too_' means excessively, it means beyond tolerable levels.
There's such thing as '_too_' anything.

Well, maybe not "he's _too _rich"


----------



## Intense (Mar 15, 2011)

Physical:
I like broad shoulders
Nice eyes and a sexy smile

Non Physical:
Open minded
Easy going
Intellectual conversation


Turn offs:
Judgemental
Shallow
Controlling


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Do you show/tell him?*

Yes, usually I'm very affectionate :3

*What makes you want to try to have sex with him?*

Trust and respect, anyone can be physically beautiful, but he has to arouse my mind, and he has to make me feel safe.

*What is a turn off?*

Someone with multiple lovers, someone void of emotions, someone who constantly puts me down as a way of "flirting" with me, no sense of humor. 

*What is a turn on?*

Dominance. 

*What would you like to see or how would you like him to act when you're hitting on him or he's hitting on you.*

I really hate the term "hitting on you." Makes it sound like relationships start based off lame one liners ;P


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

He has to be friendly and funny. C:


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

He has to be super smart. And have a good sense of humor. I espeically like sarcaric humor. As for features...It's all in the eyes and hair.


----------

